# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Suplement veror: Bukuria femërore në sytë e një mashkulli

## PLaku-i-Detit

Suplement veror 

Bukuria femërore në sytë e një mashkulli




Këshillat e estetistes Kolodiana Osmanaj, drejtuese e sallonit të bukurisë "Klodi's Hair & Nail"

Duhet të mbani thonj të shëndetshëm
Për një bukuri femërore të përsosur që u bie menjeherë në sy meshkujve

Vajzat bëjnë gjithçka për të tërhequr vëmendjen e djem-ve. Ato e nisin ditën përpara pasqyrës për t'u siguruar që pamja e tyre është e pëlqyeshme.

Përveç veshjes për të cilën kanë vendosur, pas shumë hezitimesh, të prezantohen në ambientet e tyre shoqërore, ato i kushtohen po ashtu trukut të fytyrës, krehjes, por, shpesh, neglizhojnë thonjtë. Estetistja Osmanaj nga salloni "KLODI'S HAIR & NAIL" jep këshilla shumë të rëndësishme për mirëmbajtjen dhe trajtimin e thonjve. Ajo ju fton të njihni më shumë atë detaj të dorës suaj që është i nevojshëm jo vetëm nga ana estetike, por edhe ju mbron duart nga aksidente të ndryshme. Duke pasur thonj të trajtuar, do të jesh instiktivisht më e kujdesshme e delikate me dorën tënde. Si ndryshojnë thonjtë në varësi të kohës dhe faktorëve të jashtëm? Cilat janë lidhjet e thonjve me metabolizmin dhe mënyrat e përkujdesjes që duhet të ketë parasysh çdo femër?

Thonjtë janë pjesë e rëndësishme e dukjes
Një femër për t'u quajtur e tillë në të gjitha kuptimet, ka nevojë për trajtime të llojeve të ndryshme. Thonjtë janë njëri prej tyre. Ata janë një pjesë e rëndësishme e aparencës, prandaj kanë nevojë për vëmendje e përkujdesje. Thonjtë, gjithashtu, ruajnë gishtat e duarve dhe të këmbëve nga aksidentet, përveç kësaj, bukuria e tyre paraqet një femër të shëndetshme, gjë që meshkujve nuk u shpëton pa e vënë re. Gjithashtu, thonjtë e këmbëve të rregulluar bukur dhe me gjatësinë e duhur e bëjnë më të lehtë dhe më të rehatshme ecjen. "Thonjtë te femrat kanë një funksion më tepër se thjesht për t'u 'kruajtur', thonë psikologët. Ato janë dritarja e mendjes drejt konfidencës dhe bukurisë femërore. Një femër me thonj të bukur dhe të lyer sipas veshjes apo stinës tregon bukuri më tepër se një femër që i neglizhon ata. Nga sondazhet në Kaliforni meshkujt gjithmonë e më tepër e vlerësojnë sensualitetin e femrës nga mënyra se si kujdeset për gishtrinjtë e duarve dhe të këmbëve, pa harruar flokët dhe një make-up të lehtë e natyral"

E natyrshmja
Që një femër të ketë thonj të shëndetshëm duhet të dijë disa fakte të rëndësishme për ta. Kështu, lëkura në majën e gishtërinjve është e mbrojtur nga thonjtë, që janë qeliza të vdekura dhe përbëhen nga proteina e quajtur keratin (njësoj si tek flokët). Ata ushqehen nga poshtë sipërfaqes, që quhet baza e thoit. Kjutikëll është lëkura që rritet bashkë me thoin në bazën e tij (rrënja e thoit). Hëna e thonjve ndodhet gjithashtu në bazën e thoit dhe njihet me emrin lunal. Mosekzistenca apo të qenit të vegjël të lunaleve është indikator i një metabolizmi të ulët trupor, ndërsa e kundërta tregon një metabolizëm aktiv. Lunalet zhduken me kalimin e viteve. E dihet që thonjtë zgjaten mesatarisht me 0,1 mm në ditë. Thonjtë rriten më shpejt në duart aktive, pra te femrat që kanë më shumë punë me duart, gjatë periudhave të nxehta, si dhe gjatë shtatzanisë. Te të rinjtë thonjtë zgjaten më shpejt se te të moshuarit. Thonjtë e duarve zgjaten 2 herë më shpejt se thonjtë e këmbëve. Është vërtetuar se koha, aktiviteti, ndryshimet hormonale dhe mosha ndikojnë më tepër në rritjen e thonjve, që me kalimin e viteve fillojnë të trashen, forcohen, kanë një rritje më të ngadaltë dhe brazdat fillojnë të duken. Kur thoi është shkulur nga lëkura, mund të marrë deri në 6 muaj për thonjtë e duarve dhe pothuajse 18 muaj për thonjtë e këmbëve që të rritet përsëri.

Disa këshilla
Përveçse për të ditur disa fakte ju duhet të dini të mirëmbani thonjtë. Këto janë disa këshilla të gatshme për të ditur se si duhen trajtuar ata. Nuk duhet të harroni të vishni doreza kur lani pjatat, sepse mbajtja e duarve për shumë kohë në ujë në kontakt me kimikatet e pastruesve, mund t'i bëjë thonjtë të thahen. Po ashtu, aplikoni edhe kremrat për të ruajtur lëkurën e thonjtë duke i zbutur ata. Thonjtë e tharë krisen dhe thyhen më shpejt. Mos i prisni thonjtë por vetëm limojini ata gjithmonë në një kënd prej 45 gradësh. Në qoftë se duhet të shkurtoni një pjesë të gjatë, lipset t'i mbani për 5 minuta në ujë të ngrohtë me sapun dhe pastaj t'i prisni. Nuk duhet të përdorni asnjëherë lima metali. Limojini thonjtë nga cepat për në qendër. Mos i limoni kurrë thellë nëpër cepa, sepse mundësia për të shkaktuar deformimin e thoit vjen gjithmonë nga limimet e shumta dhe të thella në cepa. Mos i "torturoni" thonjtë për të kruajtur, fërkuar apo për të hapur gjëra të forta. Përdorni diçka tjetër për këto punë. Për çdo problem që mund të keni me thonjtë drejtohuni te specialistja e thonjve apo te dermatologu.

Mirëmbajtja e thonjve artificialë
Në mënyrë që të keni thonj të bukur gjatë gjithë kohës, ju duhet të shkoni te specialistja e thonjve rregullisht dhe duhet të tregoni kujdes për thonjtë artificialë njësoj si me thonjtë natyralë. Këtë gjë mund ta bëni çdo dy javë, por është specialistja ajo që do të përcaktojë takimet tuaja.

Mos u mundoni të bëni punën e specialistes vetë
Në qoftë se thoi të thyhet apo ka filluar të ngrihet, kërko takim për ta riparuar; mos u përpiq ta rregullosh vetë. Ngjitja e thoit të ngritur mund të izolojë lagështirë ndërmjet thoit artificial dhe atij natyral dhe kjo mund të shkaktojë myk. Mos i fashoni thonjtë e thyer. Fashot gjithashtu krijojnë myk.

Trajtojini thonjtë si bizhuteri, jo si vegla pune
Vishni doreza kur bëni punët e shtëpise. Në qoftë se keni aplikuar manikyr francez, aplikoni shkëlqyes çdo dy ditë që të parandaloni thyerjet apo verdhëzimin e thoit. Në qoftë se jeni në diell për një kohë të gjatë, duhet ta aplikoni shkëlqyesin çdo ditë. Specialistja e thonjve mund të të rekomandojë shkëlqyes me përmbajtje ultraviolet, i prodhuar posaçërisht për të vepruar kundër verdhëzimit. Specialistja mund të të rekomandojë një aplikim (akrelik apo xhel) dhe një gjatësi thoi që i përshtatet më tepër dorës dhe mënyrës së jetesës tënde. Për shembull, në qoftë se punoni me kompjuter gjithë ditën dhe duhet të shtypni tastierën, thonjtë e shkurtër janë zgjidhja më e mirë për ju. Mbajini kjutikullat të buta duke përdorur për to krem, vaj apo krem duarsh çdo ditë apo dhe dy herë në ditë.

Provoni
Vini krem të mjaftueshëm në duart tuaja përpara se të vini doreza. Ngrohtësia e ujit e bën kremin të depërtojë më thellë në lëkurë, kështu që pasi të keni mbaruar punë lëkura e duarve tuaja do të jetë e butë. Në qoftë se keni probleme me thonjtë apo me lëkurën, prisni deri sa thoi të pastrohet apo lëkura të jetë qetësuar, para se të shkoni në sallon. Konsultohuni me mjekun dermatolog nëse këto probleme zgjasin. Është vënë re se shumë pak kliente janë alergjike nga disa përbërës që ndodhen brenda në produktet e thonjve. Një reaksion alergjik shoqërohet me skuqje, kruajtje, fryrje, irritim rreth thonjve ose rreth syve dhe gojës. Në qoftë se ju paraqitet një nga këto simptoma, telefononi specialisten e thonjve. Ajo do t'ju ndihmojë të përcaktoni se cili produkt ju ka shkaktuar reaksion, dhe të marrë masa që kjo gjë mos të përsëritet. Në qoftë se është e nevojshme, ajo mund t'ju sugjerojë një vizitë te mjeku dermatolog. Mos i neglizhoni këto simptoma.

Heqja e thonjve artificialë
Në qoftë se për ndonjë arsye ju vendosni të mos mbani thonj artificialë, mos i shkulni ata vetë! Edhe pse mund t'ju duket diçka e lehtë, shkulja e pakujdesshme e thonjve artificialë dëmton thoin natyral duke bërë rritjen e thoit një proces të gjatë dhe të dhimbshëm. Thonjtë artificialë mund të hiqen pa shkaktuar probleme, në qoftë se hiqen nga një teknike thonjsh.

Kujdes, sigurohuni para çdo shërbimi që ju ofron një specialiste thonjsh që mjetet dhe veglat e punës të jenë të dezinfektuara. Gjithashtu këshillohet përdorimi i veglave personale.





Përshtatja e këpucës sipas personalitetit të njeriut dhe "pikët" që ngrenë ato te femrat

Stilistët e idetë mbi sandalet e verës 2004
Për të krijuar një model të mirë duhet të njohësh anatominë e këmbës

Të dukesh e bukur kushton. Të duhen një mijë mënyra për të krijuar një imazh të mirë. Çdo detaj ka rëndësi, fytyra, flokët, veshja, por edhe këpucët. Stilimi i tyre është bërë një nga industritë më të zhvilluara në botë.

Çdo stinë ka modelet e veta, që ndryshojnë vit pas viti. Stilistët dhe shtëpitë më të njohura të modës në botë paraqesin modelet e verës 2004. Si t'i veshësh këmbët në mënyrë koherente; për këtë ju ndihmojnë sugjerimet e stilistëve. Çdo njeri duhet të dijë të përshtasë këpucën me personalitetin e tij. Sa e ngjashme është moda e këpucës në Shqiperi me atë në botë? Cilat janë stilimet që na ofrojnë butikët në vendin tonë? Sa e njohim stilin e modelistëve që mbahen si simboli i modës për kohën në botë? Modelet e Guccit, Pradës, Fendit e shumë të tjerëve.

Të nxehta në Hollivud
Kjo është linja e këpucëve që veshin këmbët e yjeve hollivudianë. Për këtë vit ajo përfshin këpucë me takë druri dhe me lëkurë transparente. Ngjyrat e përdorshme janë ato të fortat, por, mbi të gjitha, e zeza dhe pinku. Këpucët janë ndër gjërat më të rëndësishme për një femër, e ndihmojnë atë të plotësojë figurën e saj. E, një ylli të Hollivudit i ngrenë shumë pikë. Konkurrenca është në shkallën më të lartë, dhe, siç thonë me të drejtë në Shqipëri, "armiku" të shikon nga këmbët, ja pse ajo duhet të jetë e veshur mirë. Ana tjetër është se janë shumë të adhuruara. Ka shumë njerëz që janë të magjepsur nga divat e tyre dhe i imitojnë në çdo zgjedhje që ata bëjnë. Kjo në gjithçka që përfshin look-n dhe jo vetëm atë, por në veshje, këpucë, flokë, makina etj. Vërtet që paraqitja e një "stari" bën pjesë në atë që quhet komercialitet, por askush nuk mund të mohojë se këpucët që ata veshin nuk janë një zgjedhje e mirë. Ato i ndihmojnë të ndihen të bukura, të ëmbla dhe seksi njëkohësisht. Femra duhet të reflektojë siguri dhe shkëlqim që në hapin e parë, ky është rregull i çdo hollivudianeje. Transparenca në këmbë është shumë e preferuar në Hollivud. Atë e gjejmë pothuajse në të gjitha modelet e fundit të sandaleve dhe kjo e ndërthurur me materiale të tjera si lëkurë, metal etj. Vazhdojnë të jenë në modë rripat e kryqëzuar dhe kjo deri te kavilja apo edhe më lart. Këto lloj këpucësh të veshin me sharm, që është një element kryesor i të vetëndjerit femër e dëshiruar. Kjo i përket një femre klasike apo pak "barbi". Por ka tipa të ndryshëm, ka edhe nga ato femra që janë të veshura me impulse të egra. Për to rekomandohen këpucë të rehatshme, pa taka, lekure dhe me pamje të ndërthurur me finesë dhe agresivitet. Këpucët duhet të jenë të rehatshme dhe mënyra më e mirë për këtë është ajo e veshjes së sandaleve që kapen me rrip në gisht. Këto janë bërë pjesë në koleksionin e çdo dizenjatori e stilisti këpucësh. Kjo nuk vlen vetëm për femrat. Edhe ata të cilët e quajnë veten të "persekutuar" nga fusha e modës, meshkujt, rekomandohen të përdorin këtë verë sandalet me gisht. Këpuca duhet të jetë fleksibël dhe e harkuar, e përshtatshme me çdo lloj këmbe.

Kompania "Born"
Një nga firmat më prestigjoze në botë për këpucët, kompania "Born", e sugjeron këtë. Madje, shton se është mirë të përdoren këpucë të punuara me dorë. Kjo kompani punon me teknikat e vjetra evropiane, që janë bërë bazë për zhvillimin e kësaj industrie në mbarë botën. Një nga modelet e "Born"-it, është një lloj sandaleje me lëkurë krokodili, komode, por edhe shumë maskile në pamje. Të tilla duhet të jenë këpucët, që dikush ta ndiejë veten në formë e që mund të ecë për orë të tëra, çdo ditë, pa i krijuar probleme. Ngjyrat e përdorshme për meshkujt janë e zeza dhe kafeja. Stilistët rekomandojnë shumë dhe na ndihmojnë të zgjedhim atë që është më e mira për ne, nëse mban ose jo firmën e tyre. Nuk dalin nga moda këpucët sportive. Për këtë lloj stili këtë verë sugjerohen ngjyrat e forta, sidomos e kuqja. Këto lloj këpucësh janë të përshtatshme për njerëzit të cilët merren me sport, ecin gjatë dhe urrejnë takat. Një gjë është e sigurt, se një palë këpucë të këtij lloji nuk i mungojnë askujt, do kujtohesh një ditë se do të duhet të vraposh, do kesh dëshirë të merresh me sport, do të duhet të ecësh nëpër rrugë për shumë orë, dhe do ndjesh domosdoshmërinë e një këpuce që të ofron ecje të lehtë, sidomos, në rrugë si tonat, ku edhe fuoristradat ecin me vështirësi.

Çfarë propozon "Prada" për këtë verë
Ngjyrat. Sandalet tipike të verës 2004 për të janë në ngjyra portokalli, të kuqe, të verdha e kafe. "Prada" e ndan veten nga të tjerët jo vetëm nga stili i saj, por edhe se njihet për kujdesin që i kushton ajo manifakturës dhe cilësisë shumë të lartë të prodhimit. Ajo filloi në Milano si një butik i vogël këpucësh lëkure dhe tani është një nga firmat më prestigjoze në botë, me traditë në modën e shkallës së lartë.

Salvatore Ferragamo
Një tjetër stilist që ka bërë emër, Salvatore Ferragamo, këtë sezon ka paraqitur stilin e këpucëve të quajtur "Left". Ai përdor ngjyrën e bardhë, të zezë dhe të argjendë në këpucët e tij. Materialet janë lëkurë dhe metal. Salvatore Ferragamo është një nga stilistët më të njohur që përfaqësojnë industrinë italine të modës në botë. Produktet e tij përfshijnë këpucë, çanta, syze, parfume, dhe aksesorë të tjerë prej mëndafshi e lëkure të shpërndara në të gjithë botën. Ai ka filluar punën si stilist i thjeshtë në Hollivud dhe më pas ka formuar një nga "familjet" më prestigjoze të modës. Vesh burra dhe gra me të gjithë aksesorët e nevojshëm. Rregulli kryesor që ka parasysh kur stilon këpucët është respektimi i plotë i anatomisë së këmbës e funksionet e saj, e përfshirë brenda rregullave të modës. Ferragamo, është në treg prej më shumë se 70 vjetësh duke përdorur 6 lloje gjerësish në këpucë në përshtatje me çdo lloj këmbe, dhe ofron rreth 100 numra për çdo lloj modeli.

"Gucci"
Ka preferuar t'i ketë "këmbët" e ngjyrosura këtë verë. Në sandale të ndryshme, ngjyra të ndryshme, por të preferuarat e tij janë turkeze dhe gold. Të vendosura këto në materiale lëkurë e metal. Stilin e tij të fundit e ka quajtur "Ranwei". "Gucci" njihet si i pari në botë në stilimin e këpucëve. Që në vitin 1920, kompania ka dizenjuar dhe punuar këpucë që përfaqësonin modën italiane me traditën e shkollës së vjetër, duke i punuar në mënyrën më të mirë. Çdo punë me dorë e tij, me lëkurë të përzgjedhur, paraqet një shekull eksperiencë. Yjet e hollivudit si Grace Kelly, Peter Sellers, dhe Audrey Hepburn e kanë bërë emrin e "Gucci"-t sinonim të fjalës "chic". Prodhimet e tij konsiderohen si simbol në kohën tonë.

Idetë e "Fendi"-t
Edhe ky është një tjetër emër i njohur i modës. Për këtë verë ai ka mbetur tek ngjyrat kafe dhe bezhë në sandale. Si material ka preferuar lëkurën, gjithashtu, edhe sandalet e sheshta. Një histori e gjatë e ka sjellë "Fendin" në vijën e parë të modës internacionale, emri i tij është sinonimi i cilësisë, stilit dhe shpirtit të ri. Dhe kjo është e barazvlefshme në këpucë dhe në veshje.

Ji një flutur me "Valentino"-n
Është i njohur dhe i ndjekur në të gjithë botën propozon këtë verë sandalet e stilit "Butterfly" (flutur) në koleksionin e tij të fundit. Ai ka preferuar për këtë stil këpucësh ngjyrat kafe, pink dhe e bardhë. Ndërsa si materiale, metalin dhe lëkurën. Shume modele, artiste apo njerëz "VIP", nëpër vende të ndryshme janë adhurues të stilit të tij dhe paraqiten me imazhin e tij në spektakle gala.

"Dolce & Gabbana"
Në linjën "Tresor" paraqet këpucët e saj në koleksionin e fundit verë 2004. Ngjyrat e përdorura janë: e bardha, pinku, e verdha, e gjelbra, bluja. Materialet e zgjedhura: lëkurë, metal, plastikë.

Dy dizenjatorët, Domenico Dolce dhe Stefano Gabbana janë të njohur për të bërë "yjet të duken si yje". Stilimet e tyre seksi janë vënë re të përdoren si të preferuara tek Isabella Rossellini, Demi Moore, Nicole Kidman dhe Madonna, gjithashtu edhe te e njohura tashmë, Kylie Minogue. Përveç këpucëve kanë stiluar edhe veshjet e "Madonna's Girlie Show", në vitin 1993 dhe të turit të Whitney Houston, në '99.





Ruhuni nga rrezet e diellit të verës

Lëkura e rrezikuar nga djegia edhe në ujë

Është e panevojshme të thuhet se sa nxehtë është këto ditë. Mjekët na këshillojnë që t'i shmangemi ekspozimit në diell gjatë pjesës më të nxehtë të ditës.

Gjithkund flitet se mbështjellja e Ozonit është dëmtuar dhe se roli i tij mbrojtës është gjithnjë e më i dobët në disa pjesë të planetit tonë. Nxehtësia është rritur edhe për shkak të grumbullimit të dioksidit të karbonit (CO2) në atmosferë, gjë e cila shkakton efektin serë. Prandaj, ky efekt vjen deri te rrezatimi apo izolimi i rrezeve të diellit në vende të ndryshme. Dielli emeton një spektër të gjerë të rrezeve. Në veçanti të dëmshme janë rrezet ultraviolete (UVA, UVB dhe UVC) të cilat mund të jenë edhe kancerogjene. Natyrisht, që ka edhe anë pozitive te rrezet e diellit, por e rëndësishme është të theksohet ndikimi i rrezeve të diellit në lëkurë. Ana pozitive e rrezeve të diellit në lëkurë është se provitamina D, që ndodhet në lëkurë, nën ndikimin e rrezeve të diellit shndërrohet në vitaminën D, e cila është e patjetërsueshme për rritje. Mungesa e kësaj vitamine shkakton rahitin. Megjithatë, duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm në ekspozimin ndaj diellit. Më i rrezikshëm dielli është në veçanti për fëmijët, pasi ata kanë lëkurë më të hollë dhe me më pak pigmente. Posaçërisht të rrezikuar janë fëmijët me lëkurë dhe flokë të ndritshme.

Dielli djeg edhe në ujë
Edhe kur është kohë me re, rrezet ultraviolet depërtojnë përtej reve dhe mund t'ju djegin pa e kuptuar. Edhe në ujë jeni të rrezikuar. Është interesant se rrezet e diellit reflektohen nga sipërfaqja e ujit, borës, xhamit dhe me këtë e zmadhojnë efektin e vet. Pa marrë parasysh gjendjen tuaj të lëkurës se a është e re apo e vjetër, sado e shëndoshë që është, mbrojtja e saj si organ më i madh trupor është shumë me rëndësi.

Veprimi tejet i dëmshëm i rrezeve të diellit është prej orës 11.00 deri në orën 17.00, mirëpo shpesh është e pamundur t'u shmangemi këtyre në këtë periudhë kohe, preferohet që çdo ditë të përdoren kremra për mbrojtje të plotë, sidomos ato me uva, faktor që mbrojnë nga rrezet uva dhe uba, rreze këto që shkaktojnë djegiet, kancerin dhe plakjen e lëkurës në përgjithësi. Nëse ndodheni në det, ku për 15 minuta skuqeni, kremi me faktorin mbrojtës 20 do t'ju mundësojë të qëndroni 5 orë në diell. Mund të përdorni edhe kremra që i rezistojnë ujit, të cilat do ta mbrojnë lëkurën tuaj për 1 orë sa jeni atje, dhe sapo të dilni nga uji sërish nevojitet të lyheni me kremin mbrojtës.

Konsumoni fruta dhe lëngje
Në verë ajri është i nxehtë. Ai së bashku me rrezet e diellit bën që të avullojë uji rezervë nga lëkura. Prandaj kjo e fundit gjithnjë është e etur për lëngje, sepse dehidratohet, tkurret dhe shkakton një ndjenjë të pakëndshme, madje edhe dhimbje a djegie. Kini parasysh se gjatë kësaj kohe duhet të konsumoni mjaft lëngje. Duke filluar që nga mëngjesi, pra esëll, e deri në mbrëmje duhet të merrni ujë apo lëng në sasninë rreth dy litra. Përdorni edhe krema hidrante e, në veçanti, ato që do ta ndihmojnë lëkurën tuaj të ketë freskinë e saj.

Alergjia nga dielli
Mund të ndodhë që të jeni alergjikë nga dielli. Ajo e lehta njihet nga puçrat e kuqe nëpër trup, veçanërisht në qafë, e, sidomos, te fëmijët. Ndjenja që krijohet gjatë alergjisë është: djegia e pakëndshme në lëkurë, rreth qafës, duarve, kofshëve apo pjesëve të ekspozuar në diell. Kësaj mund t'i shmangeni edhe nëse vazhdoni të qëndroni në diell, duke konsumuar ushqim të shëndetshëm; shumë fruta dhe perime që përmbajnë mjaft vitamina. Kohë pas kohe është mirë të merrni edhe kalcium në tableta me ujë. Mos harroni, ekspozohuni në diell deri në orën 11.00 paradite dhe mbas orës 17.00 pasdite, pasi ndërmjet këtyre intervaleve dielli është më i fortë. Gjithsesi, përdorni kremra dhe solucione për mbrojtje nga rrezet e diellit, përdorni kapele dhe rroba të gjera e pini sa më shumë lëngje, pasi shpesh etja është shenjë se jeni vonuar.



Armoracia rusticana ndihmon qarkullimin e gjakut

Kjo bimë mjekësore është anëtare e njohur e familjes së lakrës, të cilën e njohim përmes gjetheve të mëdha të shkëlqyera, me ngjyrë të gjelbër, të errët, lanceolare të dhëmbëzuara në skaje. Atë mund ta gjejmë buzë rrugëve, livadheve, vendeve të braktisura, buzë rrjedhës së ujit. Për qëllime mjekësore përdoret rrënja e bimës e cila nxirret në vjeshtë. Kjo bimë është një nga stimuluesit më të mirë të qarkullimit të gjakut, pasi rrit rrjedhjen e gjakut në inde duke provokuar ndenjën e nxehtësisë në organizëm. Në traditën evropiane përdorimi i Armoracia rusticana lidhet kryesisht me qarkullimin lokal. Me kurën e përgatitur me këtë bimë, rritet qarkullimi i gjakut në inde. Kjo bimë është aplikuar me sukses kundër kallove, në trajtimin e edemave të kanalit urinar apo dhe kundër gurit në veshkë. Rrënja e freskët tri herë nga 2 - 4 gramë mund të merret gjatë ushqimit. Por atë edhe mund ta zieni dhe nga lëngu përdorni 3 herë nga 20 pika para ushqimit. Rrënja e freskët e prerë mbulohet me sheqer dhe vendoset e ruhet në frigorifer.



Këputja e arave shëron disa diagnoza

Kjo bimë është e pasur edhe me vitaminën C dhe me shumë minerale të tjera. Në disa vende (Japoni, Rusi etj.), kërcejtë fertilë (të padegëzuar) përdoren për ushqim si perime. Që nga kohët më të hershme, kërcejtë sterilë të kësaj bime përdoreshin në mjekësi kundër shumë sëmundjeve. Këputja e arave në organizëm vepron si hemostatik (ndalon rrjedhjen e gjakut), si adstringent (mjet me veprim rrudhës), si diuretik (shkakton urinimin e shpeshtë dhe ndihmon në punën e veshkave dhe rrugëve urinare), si depurgativ, si bar pulmonal, si antiinflamator etj. Klinikisht është vërtetuar se marrja e lëngut të kësaj bime nxit koagulimin (mpiksjen) e gjakut, prandaj përdorimi lokal dhe i jashtëm i bimës së imtësuar është edhe mjaft i dobishëm në rastet e injeksioneve lokale për të penguar gjakderdhjen. Bima në fjalë kryesisht përdoret për mjekimin e sëmundjeve të hundës, veshit, fytit, mushkërive, për mjekimin e gjakut në urinë, gjakderdhjeve ekscesive nga mitra (uterusi), të dismenoresë (menstruacioneve me dhembje) etj. Kjo bimë me sukses përdoret edhe te sëmundjet e traktit urogjenital, te cistitisi, prostatitisi, uretritisi, enurezioni, inkantinenca urinare, hipertrofia e prostatës.





Njerëzit e stresuar duhet të mendojnë se ka gjithjë një zgjidhje për problemet e tyre

Si mund ta luftojmë stresin
Pasojat që lë dizekulibri emocional në organizmin e njeriut

Stresi përkufizohet si një shpërndarje mendore ose emocionale, brengë ose hidhërim, pasojë e një shtypjeje apo lodhjeje mendore.

Kjo lodhje mendore vjen si pasojë e një ngjarjeje jashtë përvojave të përditshme, që përjeton njeriu. Stresi mund të veprojë mbi cilindo dhe të përjetohet me frikë, tmerr dhe humbje të shpresave. Shkaku më i rëndomtë që shpie në një pasojë të tillë është një kërcenim serioz për jetën, për humbjen e fëmijës apo të bashkëshortit, apo dhe për shkatërrimin e një marrëdhënieje të të rëndësishme. Trauma mund të përjetohet pas një aksidenti në grupe njerëzish, pas luftërash a fatkeqësish natyrore etj. Edhe ngjarje të përditshme mund të bëhen burim stresi, si për shembull një zënkë, në rrugë, shkollë apo familje. Në gjendjen fizike të një njeriu të stresuar shfaqen simptomat e dhimbjes së kokës, ndryshimit të oreksit, e luhatjes së tensionit, të lodhjes së shpejtë, të pagjumësisë, të rënies në peshë etj. Ndërsa në gjendjen emocionale të të stresuarit vihen re rritja e ankthit, irritimi, dëshpërimi, ëndrrat e këqija, të folurit duke bërtitur, depresioni etj. Nga stresi shkaktohen zbrazëti, ndaj dhe i stresuari kërkon një zgjidhje, humbje të kuptimit magjik për të dalë nga situata, dyshimi, vetëmartirizimi, gjendja e mosfaljes, humbja e drejtimit, humbja e shpresës. Problemet mendore që shkaktohen nga stresi janë harresa, marramendja, shikimi i turbullt, përqendrimi i pakët, mërzitje, qëndrime negative, habitje, mjegullim, turbullim, të folurit keq për veten, topitja, plogështia. Marrëdhëniet e të stresuarit me të tjerët shkaktojnë tek i pari vetizolim, rënie të dëshirës për seks, vetmi, humbje të besimit te të tjerët e të tjera.

Stresi sjell të tjera sëmundje
Graviteti i stresit dhe, rrjedhimisht shkalla e veprimit të tij mbi organizmin, varet nga rëndësia, zgjatja, shpeshtësia, shumëllojshmëria, shkalla e ndërlikimit të kërkesave që i parashtrohen njeriut. Sa më i zgjatur në kohë të jetë stresi, aq më i rëndë ka të ngjarë të bëhet. Kjo nuk do të thotë që stresori fuqizohet, po aftësia jonë përballuese ulët, rraskapitet. Veprimi i stresorëve bëhet më i rëndë kur këta veprojnë në të njëjtën kohë dhe kur janë radhitur e ngjeshur njëri pas tjetrit. Stresorët e shumtë ose të fuqishëm çojnë në ezaurim të organizmit, duke krijuar një situatë që redukton në mënyrë dramatike aftësinë e organizmit për t'iu përshtatur kërkesave të mjedisit ku jeton. Aftësia intelektuale bie, pragu ndaj ngacmuesve rritet dhe reagimi bëhet i papërshtatshëm. Kështu, stresi lind një stres të ri. Situata të tilla prodhojnë ose shpërthejnë sëmundje të ndryshme, disa edhe të rënda. Jo të gjithë njerëzit reagojnë në të njëjtën masë ndaj stresit. Në mënyrë të veçantë tipi A i personalitetit është më i priruri për të reaguar me stres të fuqishëm ndaj ngacmuesve të mjedisit. Në mënyrë të përmbledhur këta tipa të përkufizohen si agresivë, ambiciozë, konkurrues, të orientuar nga puna, kronikisht të padurueshëm dhe gjithmonë të preokupuar për realizimin e qëllimeve brenda afateve. Tipi A është gjithmonë vigjilent dhe në gjendje alarmi. Pikërisht këta përbëjnë grupimin psikologjik më të prirur për stres të fuqishëm dhe për t'u sëmurur nga stresi.

Në gjykimin thjesht biologjik, lidhja ndërmjet situatës së stresit dhe sëmundjeve nuk është e vështirë për t'u vendosur. Me ndryshimet biokimike që lindin në gjak, si dhe me ndryshimet e tjera në gjendrat endokrinë dhe dëmtimin e mbrojtjes imunitare, faktorët stresorë mund të shkaktojnë një numër të madh sëmundjesh në organizëm. Lidhja ndërmjet stresit dhe sëmundjeve të zemrës e hipertensionit arterial është e mirënjohur. Shumë herë të sëmurët me infarkt të miokardit tregojnë se sëmundja ndodhi pas një zënke në pune, pas një vdekjeje apo halli familiar, pas një debati të sforcuar apo një humbjeje financiare. Në qoftë se arteriet e zemrës janë paraprakisht të ngushtuara nga arterioskleroza, gjatë stresit mbyllja mund të jetë e plotë dhe mund të lindë dhe infarkti. Ndikimi i stresit është studiuar në popullata masive gjatë luftërave. Nuk janë të rralla vdekjet e papritura gjatë emocioneve të forta. Anasjelltas rritja e presionit arterial e shkaktuar prej tyre mund të çojë në goditje të trurit. Stresi i zgjatur çon edhe në uljen e forcave imunitare. Kështu, janë të njohura dëmtimet e mukozës së gojës ose infeksionet e tjera në studentët gjatë periudhës së provimeve. Thinja e flokëve është gjithashtu një e dhënë anekdotale, por që tregon ndikimin e fuqishëm, gati të pabesueshëm, të stresit në organizëm. Rubrikat e sëmundjeve të shkaktuara nga stresi nuk mbyllen më kaq. Ulçerat e stomakut, sëmundjet nervore dhe deri te kanceret kanë në historinë e tyre veprimin e faktorëve stresorë.

Ç'ndodh në organizëm gjatë stresit
Kur marrim një lajm të keq ose kur papritur një ngjarje na gëzon shumë, kur në rrugë duhet të shmangim me shpejtësi përplasjen me një makinë, ose kur në një mbledhje pas një kritike të pamerituar, reagojmë të nxehur, skuqemi ose zbehemi, djersitemi ose na thahet goja, shtrëngojmë grushtat ose kërcasim dhëmbët, ngrihemi nga vendi e flasim në këmbë, ndiejmë zemrën të rrahë, kokën të pulsojë ose veshët të buçasin. Ndonjëherë edhe sytë nuk na shohin mirë dhe në gjoks mund të kemi ndjenja si kalimi i korrentit. Në këto situata një i moshuar mund të ndiejë një shtrëngim në gjoks dhe jo rrallë e shohim të vendosë trinitrinën. Pas kalimit të këtij faktori stresor, krahas të ndjerit fitimtar ose të humbur, të rrezikuar ose të lindur për së dyti, ne ndihemi të lodhur, duam të ulemi ose të vendosim duart në mes. Fati, shkalla e ulët e agresivitetit të stresorit ose përvoja na ndihmuan të mbijetojmë në stres. Stresori vepron mbi shqisat tona dhe prodhon në to sinjale, të cilat shkojnë në trupin tonë dhe aty vetëtimthi nxitet një pjesë e sistemit tonë nervor e quajtur sistem simpatik. Rezultati i kësaj nxitjeje është çlirimi në gjak i 2 lëndëve kimike të quajtura adrenalinë dhe noradrenalinë. Magjia e dikurshme emocionale është e thjeshtë për fiziologët dhe psikologët e sotëm. Adrenalina dhe noradrenalina prodhojnë shumicën e efekteve trupore gjatë emocioneve dhe stresorëve që veprojnë për një kohë të shkurtër. Në këto raste truri dhe muskuli duan energji për të përballuar punë nën tension. Prandaj furnizimi me gjak dhe lëndë energjike është shtuar. Për këtë zemra duhet të rrahë më shpejt dhe enët e gjakut duhen tkurrur. Të gjitha këto përgatitje bën organizmi për të përballuar stresorin nëpërmjet adrenalinës dhe noradrenalinës. Ato përgatisin organizmin për rezistencë ndaj stresit ose për t'iu larguar atij.

Këshilla për përballimin e stresit
Kur një stimul shkakton stres, njeriu përpiqet të eliminojë ose stimulin ose gjendjen e shkatuar prej tij. Ndonëse mund të mënjanojmë një pjesë të stimujve stresorë, largimi i plotë i tyre është i pamundur. E ndërsa mënjanimi i stimujve stresorë është i pamundur, modulimi i përgjigjes së tyre duket se mbetet fusha kryesore e përpjekjeve për të eliminuar stresin. Përvoja dhe shprehitë janë një mekanizëm që na ndihmojnë për t'u orientuar në situatat e reja dike paksuar stresin. Futja në veprim e mekanizmave mbrojtës, siç janë sublimimi, racionalizimi, intelektualizimi etj., ndihmon për të reduktuar përmasat e stresit. Meqenëse stresi shpesh lind si rrjedhojë e të menduarit iracional dhe alogjik, riorganizimi i percepsioneve dhe i të të menduarit mund të ndihmojë në përballlimin e stresit. Konsultimi me psikologët ose mjekët, përdorimi i mundshëm i barnave ankthheqës mund të jenë një mënyrë e përkohshme për të përballuar stresorët dhe efektet e tyre mbi organizmin.



Me  Respekt

----------


## FierAkja143

Ca te ben te mendosh se do ket njeri qe do ri te lexoj te gjith kete?.. :perqeshje:  j/k

well ook ca me ra ne sy mua eshte ajo qe lexova qe vajzat bejn gjithcka per te terhequr vemendjen e djemve. Natyrisht qe vetem nga nje djal do shkruhej kjo...nuk eshte ashtu, even if ju pelqene ta mendoni kete ju djemt  :shkelje syri:  nje vajz mund ti pelqej te duket e bukur per veten e saj, nuk jan djemt e gjith bota per nje vajz.

hajd gjume te embel (...)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Pershendetje Shejtani.
Komplimente per temen, teper interesante! Te falenderojm shume qe morre mundimin te postoje keto faktet dhe keshillat qe do na bejne me te kujdeteshem, me te permbajtur dhe me te njohur per thojnte, kepucet, streset, dhe demtimin apo lekura e djegur ndaj rrezet e djellit. Me shume interesante me duke pjesa kur flitej per streset, lekura e djegur, dhe per keshillat/faktet per thojnte. Ne pergjethsi, gjithe artikulli me pelqeu shume.

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Dorontina

interesant  .........keshilla te mira

----------


## jesu

Tema mjaft interesante! Bravo per punen dhe mundimin por here tjeter shkurto ca rrjeshat se u lodhem duke i lexuar.

Gjithashtu jam dakort me *Fierakja143* Estetika e nje femre nuk mirmbahet per mashkullin por per vete ate. Gjithcka qe bejme, e bejme qe te ndihemi ne vete ne rradh te pare, te marim kenaqesin nga vetja jone :Lulja3:

----------


## Dorontina

> Tema mjaft interesante! 
> Estetika e nje femre nuk mirmbahet per mashkullin por per vete .


Per vete po , por kur asht per mashkullin ka pune me shum  :syte zemra:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## trucker

Shkrimi me kot qe kam lexuar.

----------


## ChuChu

> Gjithcka qe bejme, e bejme qe te ndihemi ne vete ne rradh te pare, te marim kenaqesin nga vetja jone


Ne fakt femrat jane ne 'competition' me femrat e tjera. Eshte kjo gare e heshtur qe na shtyn te vishemi bukur, meshkujt vijne me pas (bishti i kavallit). Kur kalon rruges, ke vrojton me teper, femrat apo meshkujt? Une femrat pervete se dua te sigurohem qe asnjera s'ma merr.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Dorontina

*Kur eci rruges dhe tani ulem ne nji terasse me pi diçka e shiqoj mashkujt ....ne 100 gjen nji qe ka dhen kujdes veshes dhe pastertis ......
femra e kunderta ne 100 gjen nji kllosharde ....*

----------


## jesu

hahahahahhaha me shkrite se qeshuri ju te dyja larte.

Po eshte e vertete ve re rruges me teper veshjen e femrava se sa te meshkujve por jo per tu siguruar por per te mare ide te reja.
Por dua te besoj se mismbahem per vetveten, po spelqyem ne veten ton ca do presim nga te tjeret ''meshkujt'' :Gjoja:

----------


## Dorontina

Sot isha ne tramwai e shiqoja nji shqiptar ....*i kishte ba floket si pllub shqiperie i zhytur ne uj e pa u ter* e me shiqonte ...pse pe kqyri  :buzeqeshje:  nuk munda te durohem pa ja shiqu frizuren e shkret shum herê......
----------------------------
Po pse aq mbrapsht ishte rregullu e per kend ?

----------


## J@mes

> *Kur eci rruges dhe tani ulem ne nji terasse me pi diçka e shiqoj mashkujt ....ne 100 gjen nji qe ka dhen kujdes veshes dhe pastertis ......
> femra e kunderta ne 100 gjen nji kllosharde ....*


Sinqerisht me pak do isha lodhur se lexuari ate temen e gjate te Plakut te Detit sesa keto 3 rreshtat e tua Dorontine  :buzeqeshje: 
Persa i perket kujdesit qe demostron femra, eshte e qarte qe ka me shume pune per te bere per te arritur aty ku deshiron. 

Kjo fillon me makiazhin e fytyres (krem, krem puder, puder, ton, korrektor, laps, rimel, pluhur - tonet shumengjyreshe, laps per konturet e buzeve, buzekuq, labelo, shkelqyes,
Me pas Tonic, qumesht, hidratues, te gjitha per pjesen e fytyres keto imagjino pak  :buzeqeshje: 

Nje shumellojshmeri deodorantesh dhe parfumesh.
Pastaj tharse flokesh, piaster, difusor.
Me pas brisqe te madhesive dhe cilesive te ndryshme, shkulse qimesh, depilator qe i nevoiten femres duke filluar qe nga maja kokes e deri te maja gishtit.

Me pas veshja kombinohet me canten, me rripin, me fiongon, me kepucet.
Vathet, unazat, varset, byrzylyqet, etj.

Me nje fjale femra te dashura per te arritur te dilni nga dera e shtepise ne nje dite te zakonshme juve ju duhet shume pune.
Kjo eshte e rendesishme nuk e ve ne diskutim, por gjithcka me karar. Sepse me pas kaloni ne paranoje.

----------


## ChuChu

> Kjo fillon me makiazhin e fytyres (krem, krem puder, puder, ton, korrektor, laps, rimel, pluhur - tonet shumengjyreshe, laps per konturet e buzeve, buzekuq, labelo, shkelqyes,
> Me pas Tonic, qumesht, hidratues, te gjitha per pjesen e fytyres keto imagjino pak


Ti patjeter duhet te jesh femer...

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

eh ne te gjorat thuaj. shihni meshkujt nje here. Nje dush te mire, nje pale jeans, nje kemishe, edhe hajt me dere. Ky po qe eshte style.  S'kane hic nevoje te pispillosen; they just look handsome like that; like rock stars let's say.  :ngerdheshje: 
I envy men! (lol)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> eh ne te gjorat thuaj. shihni meshkujt nje here. Nje dush te mire, nje pale jeans, nje kemishe, edhe hajt me dere. Ky po qe eshte style.  S'kane hic nevoje te pispillosen; they just look handsome like that; like rock stars let's say. 
> I envy men! (lol)


Cupke,

kane filluar edhe meshkujt me u femerorizuar nga aletet e makiazhit tani,.. :ngerdheshje: 

jo heqin vetllat, jo heqin leshte e trupit, jo kremezohen,...lol

dhe dalim tek nje teme tjeter pastaj

----------


## Endless

> Pershendetje Shejtani.
> Komplimente per temen, teper interesante! Te falenderojm shume qe morre mundimin te postoje keto faktet dhe keshillat qe do na bejne me te kujdeteshem, me te permbajtur dhe me te njohur per thojnte, kepucet, streset, dhe demtimin apo lekura e djegur ndaj rrezet e djellit. Me shume interesante me duke pjesa kur flitej per streset, lekura e djegur, dhe per keshillat/faktet per thojnte. Ne pergjethsi, gjithe artikulli me pelqeu shume.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat!


*Yllo aq kohe  sa  harxhove te lexoje kete artikull, do t'i kishe bere thonjte dhe do t'a kishe hequr qafe, nje nga proceset tuaja(femrave) te pispillosjes lol j/k*

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Cupke,
> 
> kane filluar edhe meshkujt me u femerorizuar nga aletet e makiazhit tani,..
> 
> jo heqin vetllat, jo heqin leshte e trupit, jo kremezohen,...lol
> 
> dhe dalim tek nje teme tjeter pastaj


homot thua ti? lere c'e pyet, bota permbys, lol

ps. dje a pardje po lexoja nje artikull ne gazete, per ate presidentin iranian qe foli  tek columbia university, nje mishmash qe nje zot e merr vesh. dhe keta amerikant "e mencme" e kishin pyetur kete presidentin nese ishte e vertete qe ne iran i ekzekutonin homoseksualet, dhe ky i ish pergjigjur, pak a shume: "Nuk e di per c'fare po flisni. Ne nuk kemi homoseksuale sic keni ju ketu." 
I thought it was so funny!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## J@mes

Kozi, po edhe ti shoqja dorontines na dole eee... ?!

----------


## Ermelita

Tema e mire edhepse te jem  e sinqerte pertova ta lexoj te teren.
Perveq qe duhet shume pune,duhet shume kohe dhe shume para...se di sa ja vlen per te terhequr vemendjen e nje mashkulli e sidomos te atyre qe ne duam e na duan.
Mami im thote se ata qe na duan, u dukemi terheqese edhe me ferexhe  :ngerdheshje: 
por meqe behet fjale per estetike, sdo ishte keq te flaknim ca euro qe te ndihemi si ne petkun e mbretereshes

----------


## saranda_nudity

Per se e kam shkruar titullin e mesiperm ,kete mund ta verifikojne vetem qe kane account te yahoo dhe mun te futen te grupi vetem per femra Shqiptare me URL:
groups.yahoo.com/group/albania_nudity[/AME]

Vetem per Gocat Shqiptare, EKSKLUZIVISHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


dfshehur

----------

